# Kleines Rose-Rider-Meeting: Endurotour im Bergischen



## -MIK- (31. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile gibt es ja immer mehr Roseaner im oder um das bergische Land. Daher mal die Frage, wer hätte denn Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt?

LG
MIK


----------



## psycho82 (31. August 2011)

Klasse Idee
Wäre mit dabei

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (31. August 2011)

Je nach Tour würden wir uns vielleicht auch anschließen, ich kann mir ja ne Rose an mein Radel klemmen


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (31. August 2011)

Dabei.

Könnte was in Wuppertal anbieten...

Micha


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

bin dabei !

Cheers
George


----------



## Eksduro (31. August 2011)

ja klar....

habs ja oft genug probiert bei dir mik 

hat ja bisher nich sollen sein....

hab sogar am montag 2 wochen frei, bin neugierig auf strecken in wermelskirchen und wuppertal und könnte meinerseits was zwischen remscheid, rade und beyenburg anbieten.....


----------



## -MIK- (31. August 2011)

Fein fein, das freut mich!!

@Eksduro: Bin seit 1,5 Wochen wieder auf dem Hobel, sollte jetzt mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappen. Ich hätte Dich sowieso noch angetriggert, bräuchte ja bei einer Tour mit so vielen Teilnehmern einen zweiten Guide.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (31. August 2011)

Ich würd ja sehr gerne mitkommen, aber denke mit meinem Hardtail wär ich nur ne Bremse.

Außerdem würde ich wahrscheinlich ne Krise kriegen wenn ich stundenlang mit meinem olllen Steppenwolf neben goilen Rosebikes herfahren müsst...

ABER: Sobald mein eigenes am Start ist, bin ich dabei.
Greetz
Toni


----------



## Eksduro (31. August 2011)

ach wat...komm mit...könnte sein das von mir auch noch welche mitkommen....die fahren auch hardtail...meine "enduro" trails von heute waren vor 10 jahren meine "mountainbikewasauchimmer" trails die mit ohne federung gefahren wurden...geht alles 


@ mik: jopp....klingt gut


----------



## Stachel (31. August 2011)

Wär dabei! Allerdings warte ich auf mein Rose noch! Anfang Oktober wer ich wöchentlich dabei!


----------



## herkulars (1. September 2011)

Hier, dabei!  Die Anfahrt ist zwar etwas länger, aber ich kann Euch ja nicht alleine fahren lassen.  Im Oktober könnte ich mal für ein Wochenende rumkommen. Würde mich dann spontan nochmal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (1. September 2011)

ja hammer.. 

auf ein neues....


hab langsam das gefühl das kleine rose treffen wird größer als das "große"


----------



## -MIK- (1. September 2011)

Ich bin über die überpositive Resonanz auch gerade erschrocken.


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

na dann heist es einen termin finden, mal sehen wie groß die runde am ende ist 

An was für einen zeitraum hast denn gedacht Mik ?

10-11.09. wär mein vorschlag.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (1. September 2011)

Kann ich leider net. Danach das WE (17/18) wäre ok. WE's 24/25 und 1/2 kraxel ich inne Berge rum...

Micha


----------



## Guent (1. September 2011)

Huhu!
Gibt´s schon Termine?

Ich bin ja immer nur ambulant im Ruhrpott unterwegs da meine Holde in Duisburg wohnt und ich in Heidelberg... und selten mit Zeit gesegnet...

Aber Bescheid sagen! 

Rögggn!


----------



## Koerk (1. September 2011)

Wenn ein Termin und der Ort steht - und ich mein Bike bis dahin schon habe - wär ich auch mit dabei, sollte die Entfernung nicht zu groß sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullbaer (1. September 2011)

Gilt die Runde durchs Bergische jetzt nur für Rose Fahrer?

Wohne direkt am Eifgental in WK und würde mich gerne anschließen, falls hier in der Gegend gefahren wird.

Gruß
Bullbaer


----------



## -MIK- (1. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> 10-11.09. wär mein vorschlag.



Uah ne Du, bei so vielen Zusagen muss ich das etwas anders planen. Da brauche ich ja 2 - 3 Guides, muss ne Route suchen die wir auch mit mehreren befahren können (z.B. Secret-Spots meiden).....

Ich überlege mir am WE was dazu.


----------



## herkulars (1. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> (z.B. Secret-Spots meiden)



Forstwege rollen ist aber langweilig!   Und wozu brauchst Du soviele Guides? Ne Gruppe von aktuell max. 11 Leuten wird doch wohl zusammen bleiben können?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (1. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Uah ne Du, bei so vielen Zusagen muss ich das etwas anders planen. Da brauche ich ja 2 - 3 Guides, muss ne Route suchen die wir auch mit mehreren befahren können (z.B. Secret-Spots meiden).....
> 
> Ich überlege mir am WE was dazu.



Kannst mir auch wenn vorh. nen GPS-Track schicken, dann mach ich den Besenwagen 

Micha


----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> 10-11.09. wär mein vorschlag.



An dem Termin bin ich raus, da ist der Vulkaneifel-Marathon:http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/ . 
Die zwei Wochenenden drauf sollten aber passen (17/18 und 24/25)

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Eksduro (1. September 2011)

2-3 guides???


wie lang willste denn fahren....????

ich wär dafür schon was festzuhalten....alle können bestimmt sowieso nicht, selbst von denen die zusagen fallen kurzfristig oft noch welche aus ohne das jetzt vorwurfsvoll zu meinen und dann passt das schon....

die runde bei mir wären zb ca 25 km....zu zweit mit kleinen verschnaufpausen ist man ca 2 stunden unterwegs, mit einer größeren gruppe ja oft was länger....vielleicht machen wir auch noch fotos und so ist ganz schnell ein nachmittag um....

falls jemand hier interesse hat das mal mit einer kleineren gruppe zu probieren, ich hab ab montag 2 wochen urlaub und könnte so recht flexibel...treffpunkt wäre das H2O Schwimmbad in RS Lennep perfekt...

vorschläge gern hier oder per PN


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (1. September 2011)

Der 10. könnte mir dann passen @Eks.

Würd jedoch gern vormittags starten, da ich Nachmittags weg bin...


----------



## BayPirate (1. September 2011)

Wenn eure Touren auch noch mit 140mm Federweg machbar sind, dann könnte ich mich evtl auch mal einklinken. Komme aus Ronsdorf und fahre eigentlich ständig alleine.
 Auf Dauer ziemlich langweilig!


----------



## -MIK- (1. September 2011)

Lieber das WE nach dem 10., da hat meine Oma nämlich 85. Geb....


----------



## Guent (1. September 2011)

Na nimm sie doch mit! Bisschen frische Luft is immer gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (1. September 2011)

NEEEEEIN, da habe ich mein Bike noch nicht. :-D
Euch ist klar, dass das dann regelmäßig stattfinden muss damit ich mitfahren kann?! ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (2. September 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Na nimm sie doch mit! Bisschen frische Luft is immer gut!!!



Na das stelle ich mir interessant vor....


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

16-17.09. passt bei mir auch


----------



## Alex-F (2. September 2011)

Deine Oma?


----------



## -MIK- (2. September 2011)

Das Video ist soooo geil!!


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

wie geil


----------



## Alex-F (9. September 2011)

Gab es hier jetzt eigentlich schon einen (oder mehrere) halb fixe Termine?


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Bei mir könnte was für den Samstag dazwischen kommen....


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (9. September 2011)

Wann weißt Du genau bescheid? Würde +1 anreisen und wir wüssten gern frühzeitig bescheid um bei uns dann was zu reissen.

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Denke Mitte nächster Woche...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (9. September 2011)

Ach sooo. Dachte diesen


----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Lasst euch ruhig genug Sachen dazwischenkommen dass es sich bis Anfang November hinauszögert ... ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Ach sooo. Dachte diesen



LOL, nope, das geht kla....


----------

